# Alan Meyerson Mix video



## guydoingmusic (Jun 27, 2017)

Ran across this today. Thought some of you would enjoy.


----------



## J-M (Jun 28, 2017)

I certainly did, thank you for sharing!


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 28, 2017)

I wish mix with the masters had more flexibile membership options...I've nearly joined a few times but can never justify the expense


----------



## Aphelion (Jun 28, 2017)

Very interesting video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 28, 2017)

jjmmuir said:


> I wish mix with the masters had more flexibile membership options...I've nearly joined a few times but can never justify the expense


I see what your saying. yes it would be nice if it had monthly or quarterly options. the price is not bad its just all at once is tough.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jun 28, 2017)

Pure craftsmanship. That was beautiful.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 28, 2017)

That was great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JC_ (Jun 28, 2017)

Awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## John Busby (Jun 28, 2017)

Alan is such a friggin' legend


----------



## JC_ (Jun 28, 2017)

That Eventide Stereo Room plugin looks pretty useful. Apparently it was on sale last month for $47 (reg $199). Anyone know if Eventide have sales regularly?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 28, 2017)

JC_ said:


> That Eventide Stereo Room plugin looks pretty useful. Apparently it was on sale last month for $47 (reg $199). Anyone know if Eventide have sales regularly?



I was lucky enough to grab it just before the sale ended after seeing this video. And I absolutely love it. Not always the most transparent and can require a little fiddling but it's become my first stop for a quick and easy way to push something back into a space.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 28, 2017)

JC_ said:


> Anyone know if Eventide have sales regularly?



Yes, they do. At the very least, based on past history, they will have a big extended sale in late November but probably another one before that, in my estimation.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 29, 2017)

I hate that I missed their room plugin... I almost pulled the trigger and didn't. But even more so...

WHAT ABOUT THAT BRICASTI??!


----------



## JC_ (Jun 29, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Yes, they do. At the very least, based on past history, they will have a big extended sale in late November but probably another one before that, in my estimation.



Ok, thx. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 29, 2017)

cant that trick be done with any reverb?


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 29, 2017)

Mailing lists with software developer sites and commercial resellers are the best way to stay on top of this. Only problem is the near daily temptations you receive in your inbox.


----------



## Sekkle (Jun 29, 2017)

Love it! Alan Meyerson is so inspiring. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rohann (Jul 1, 2017)

JC_ said:


> That Eventide Stereo Room plugin looks pretty useful. Apparently it was on sale last month for $47 (reg $199). Anyone know if Eventide have sales regularly?


Check out Audiodeluxe, they go on sale quite frequently (don't pay $200 for it). I got it for free with last year's Black Friday free plugin, which was surprising considering many companies tend to give out cheap/"basic" versions of plugins (i.e. Waves TSAR-1R), but I constantly find myself using 2016 Stereo Room.


----------



## JC_ (Jul 1, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I constantly get emails from those 3rd party resellers - I usually only pay attention to stuff that is on my list of things to watch out for.


----------



## JC_ (Jul 1, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> cant that trick be done with any reverb?



Reverb is one area I'm still trying to get a deeper understanding of but I don't know if it's as simple as that. I would love to know if anyone could give an example of the same kind of move on a different plugin. The cave man part of me just loves the idea of having "position" knob.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jul 1, 2017)

JC_ said:


> Reverb is one area I'm still trying to get a deeper understanding of but I don't know if it's as simple as that. I would love to know if anyone could give an example of the same kind of move on a different plugin. The cave man part of me just loves the idea of having "position" knob.


You can simulate depth in many ways, some of which I still mess around with myself. Turn down the fader, EQ out the high end, squash the transients, reduce the stereo image and others.


----------

